# Greetings



## bbgirl

New here and looking forward to support and advice.

Facing a divorce after 13 years of marriage due to husbands infidelity. Not the outcome I wanted but hopeful for a bright future.


----------



## Blaine

Good luck bbgirl. Stay strong and have faith I wish u the best


----------



## I'll make tea

Best of luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ConanHub

giftlove said:


> hello
> my name is Miss Gift Khalifa please
> contact me with This my email
> address ( [email protected] )


Will someone shut this stupid thing down!??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

